# Flip's a Cone Head! HA HA HA!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip developed a major hot spot while my dad took care of the dogs when I went to a conference in New Orleans. When my other dogs have had to wear these collars it was so pathetic - it took them hours to figure out they could even walk with one on. Flip doesn't seem to be too bothered by it, he's still just a bratty little brother! This video was taken like 30 seconds after I first put the collar on.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kooper, has had a terrible one, he also is a cone head.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

That didn't faze him at all, did it?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! Thanks for the good laugh! He is definately still annoying to the other two! Cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he feels like it is armor plating for battle. Too funny.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I forgot to mention....5 minutes after that video he had already managed to eat one of the snaps off that hold it together :doh:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, great video! I hope his hot spot heals up soon.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Flip doesn't seem to mind. Woody just got rid of his on Wednesday. Eye lid surgery.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor Flip although he doesn't seem to mind !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Things Flip can still do in a cone: drink, eat, steal my empty cereal bowl, torment the other dogs, peek under the door at the cat, steal the remote, get the zoomies, steal my kindle, jump on the couch, chew on a bone, run around with a stuffie in his mouth, steal my phone

Things my other dogs can do in a cone: stand still looking like a frozen zombie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He really adjusted very well to being a cone head ROFLMAO


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to you .... I would love to meet your crazy Flip.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Too funny. Flip is a spunky boy! Thanks for sharing 

Last summer Simon had to be coned due to hot spots. Wouldn't you know one of the boys let him out (the only time ever) and he galloped off to the park across the street. Some (really nice) lady brought him home cone and all, you could tell she thought we were the worst goldie parents ever, our poor boy coned up, abandoned in a park. She said he looked like he was having a great time though.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Cone, did you say cone? Oh I just love an ice cream cone, yeah with sprinkles, oh..not the kind of cone you meant..poor baby


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ice cream sounds really good...it's a good thing they closed down the ice cream shop down the street b/c after spending 3 days in New Orleans I need to do some calorie watching!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Flip, party of one.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Things Flip can still do in a cone: drink, eat, steal my empty cereal bowl, torment the other dogs, peek under the door at the cat, steal the remote, get the zoomies, steal my kindle, jump on the couch, chew on a bone, run around with a stuffie in his mouth, steal my phone
> 
> Things my other dogs can do in a cone: stand still looking like a frozen zombie


Hilarious!! What a well-adjusted good (uhh, yea good!) boy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The cone is dead. Someone ate all the snaps off of it.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

hahaha!! Love it!!
Actually your other two seem more afraid of him in the cone - wondering what happened to Flip??
I love videos!! You get to watch all the craziness 

Kim


----------

